# What is the going price of a S A week 2 bedroom



## retailman (May 24, 2006)

What is the going price of a S A week 2 bedroom?


----------



## philemer (May 29, 2006)

See the 'asking' prices at www.capeescape.co.za  Click on t/s inventory. Big range.

Phil


----------

